
Don't even try raising money for your startup without a CRM - frieze
http://www.s-fbi.com/2015/10/15/5-ways-crms-can-help-you-raise-money/
======
andriesm
Our CRM is quite startup friendly.

[https://taskputty.com](https://taskputty.com) developed by the founders (who
are regular hackernews readers themselve!) - is highly customizable.

We are also still very open to suggestions and custom requirements.

Single User is free so you can try it out. (as of now, paid pricing starts
from a ridiculously low of $3 per user per month for your first 5 users)

